# 1970 Raleigh chopper find.



## whopperchopper (Sep 30, 2019)

Very happy to have found this 1970 Chopper!! pretty much all original down to the ribbed brake and shifter cables! Need a shifter lever and knobs and front tire .


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Great find. Great color.


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks wheelbender6


----------



## whopperchopper (Jan 23, 2020)

All done with the resto, tossed on some nice accessories. Thanks for lookin!


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 25, 2020)

Awesome. Wow came out great. Great Cosmetic Resto. Look me up if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 26, 2020)

You have to love the Apple Green! That cleaned up much better that I would have thought possible.

Nice Job!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 9, 2020)

Beautiful “across the pond“ bike....you did an awesome job cleaning up that gem and finding the correct parts


----------

